# Chester Zoo



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm going to Chester Zoo again tomorrow, I go at least once a year, I love it


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cool id like to go there somewhen they have an amazing rep house dont they?


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah mate it's excellent 

I'm so excited !!! haha


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Last time I went they'd just got the huge retic and it was shedding in front of me, quite a bad shed but a stunning snake !!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

so worth a day trip then, its quite a long way up from me so might be a two dayer.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

You should definately go sometime !!!

It's 2 trains from here ... I think it's about an hour away so I'm lucky !!!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

you should make the trip si its well worth it


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Just thought ... the last time I went to Chester Zoo was with Nyoka Malkia from this forum and her partner  Was an excellent day out !!! :no1:


----------



## Georgieboy (Jan 3, 2008)

itll take me ages ta get there ....so id proberly stay ova nite...any hotels near by??

and dya reckon i need 2 days in there ??

woo hooo ive been looking for summin to do next weekend.. i might be having to drag the missus up there hehe:mf_dribble:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Take some bloody good pics then cos i not bin there since last May either


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

For some reason haven't been there since my youngest lad was a baby 18 years ago. Got a good excuse now could take my grandkids :lol2:


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Chester Zoo, is one of the best I have been to in the UK.. We are going to be taking the little one, just before easter time.. She's only 11 months, but she loves the animals we have - so I'm sure she would love the Zoo.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Got to admit I think its one of the best in the UK also


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

Chester zoo is less than an hour from us...we love it...get a packed lunch and sit in the warm reptile house with all the exotic birds free flying around.
When we go we take the kids off school for the day so it is quieter...I think it is a good learning day out for them and we only do it once or twice a year....It costs over £50 for us all to get in but you can fill a whole day.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

I cant get round it in a full day its just too big. They seriously have something for everyone but as i said i just cant get round it all, its a hell of a good workout getting round it though.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Definatly the best rep house I've been to. Love it, we take my neice coz she loves the monitors. A guy I know used to work there and he said majority of the collection isn't on display and they do a lot of behavioural research behind the scenes, which makes me like it more because there is some actual science goin on rather than just animals in boxes. Some of the enclosures are a bit small, but they obviously have to compromise perfect welfare with viewing for the public.

I'm goin at easter :mf_dribble:and I recommend anyone else to go too :no1: Student discount too, yay!!!

: victory:


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

chester zoo is a great day out for sure!
i also like blair drummonds safari park in scotland, and knowsley safari park. 2 other places that are fanastic.
im hopeing to go to chester this summer.
=D


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

haha, we are going on saturday for becci's (Mina_the_witch's) birthday lol. :lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Have fun Tony, we'll be expecting pictures!


----------



## Dale42 (Dec 27, 2007)

hi ya i went on friday it was great i prefered london zoo tho, have a good time


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> haha, we are going on saturday for becci's (Mina_the_witch's) birthday lol. :lol2:


Yes we are...and its like 20mins on the bus from us now we have moved :no1: Now we can go all the time...might have to buy a sesson ticket :lol2:


----------



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

me and bexie went 2 weeks ago or so, love hte rep house!, not as many snakes theyre as i immagined though, most of them are scattered around the orangutan enclosure 

amazing zoo though! best in the UK by FAR!


----------

